# recommendations for increasing Potassium



## tpp23 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone. Just became a member. Need some information, recommendations, or experiences. Had my soil tested by Logan Labs. Everything looks great except my Potassium level is low. Anyone have any recommendations on the best way to raise it. What is a good fertilizer that would be most effective? And application guidelines. Any help would be appreciated.
My lawn is 2,000 sq. ft, mostly perennial rye and fescue. My location is New England.
Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to Tlf

The best is 0-0-50 SOP, Sulphate of potassium. But it is hard to find. Check the local coop or a feed store. It goes down at a rate of 2lb per 1000sqft per month on the months that the grass is growing. Avoid applying in late fall.

Most places might try to sell you 0-0-60 muriate of potassium (MOP). It also works, but it is harsher to the lawn. It is applied at 1.6lb per 1000sqft per month.


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

Recently found this at a Southern States in the area. Out of four stores I called one had it and they had a ton.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I'd be happy to offer my thoughts, but I'd like to see the LL test, understand what you're trying to accomplish this year, get a feel for what level of effort you're willing to put in, and understand your lawn care habits a bit better to make the best recommendation. It may very well be SOP @ 2 lbs / K every month.

Just raising the K level is easy - you can dump on 1 million tons of SOP and have an increased level of K but no grass 

Or, you could be planning to overseed this fall (common with PR / fescue lawns to keep them thick) - and might need to work around the timing of that project a bit.

Are you going to let that PR / fescue go dormant over the summer or keep it irrigated and alive? PR can be hard to keep alive. If so, I would not recommend fertilizing over the summer when it goes dormant.


----------

